# Bushcraft



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone interested in Wilderness living and Bushcraft should definitely read and implement the BUSHCRAFT Book by MORS KOCHANSKI.
By far the best book on the subject.
He also has YouTube videos that are great.
He's like the great grandfather of Wilderness Survival.
Also check out his 2 kilo kit. Get yourself a Mora Kniv. Amazon has them for around $12. And they're excellent. The Swiss don't make junk.
If your wanting a full-tang knife I'd check out the Blackbird SK5.


----------



## iONik (Oct 10, 2017)

i thought bush craft was making things from your natural environment not buying junk off the internet.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a hard time taking anyone seriously that calls living outside "bushcraft". And most of those guys doing "bushcraft" on youtube go home afterward. To their houses.


----------



## Rich (Oct 15, 2017)

I think a line can be drawn between the bushcraft of old and modern day survival. For example I spend almost all my time camped out as I travel and there are several modern tools that I use. Yes I understand that using a forged steel cutting edge is not the same as chipping an axe head from stone but why would you do that to begin with? Yes you can rub two sticks together to make a fire but a Bic lighter is quicker and easier. I mean where on earth are you not going to have access to plastic or man made cordage? Don't get me wrong if I find a place that affords me time and calories I will practice the old skills but survival is simply about survival. This means adapting to your environment and overcoming obsticles in the most efficient and safe way possible. Yes you can always expand your skills to be more prepared but don't ignore an obvious solution for the sake of conformity or vanity.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Oct 15, 2017)

> ...Yes you can always expand your skills to be more prepared but don't ignore an obvious solution for the sake of conformity or vanity.



YES. THANK YOU. Only the wealthy can afford to live outside as a hobby or "craft" the rest of the world just does it, and it's called existing and providing for yourself as necessary.


----------



## iONik (Oct 16, 2017)

Rich said:


> I think a line can be drawn between the bushcraft of old and modern day survival. For example I spend almost all my time camped out as I travel and there are several modern tools that I use. Yes I understand that using a forged steel cutting edge is not the same as chipping an axe head from stone but why would you do that to begin with? Yes you can rub two sticks together to make a fire but a Bic lighter is quicker and easier. I mean where on earth are you not going to have access to plastic or man made cordage? Don't get me wrong if I find a place that affords me time and calories I will practice the old skills but survival is simply about survival. This means adapting to your environment and overcoming obsticles in the most efficient and safe way possible. Yes you can always expand your skills to be more prepared but don't ignore an obvious solution for the sake of conformity or vanity.


 I agree with this but you cant say that these skills are not worth learning... in my experience iv'e found the hand drill,flint knapping and making natural cordage to be a reliable and rewarding skills to have. i think that learning these skills teaches you to learn all about flora fauna and animal behavior and i think that is looked over the most for example you have to understand animals habits and habitat if you want to be successful in hunting or finding any food resource for that matter.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 16, 2017)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Anyone interested in Wilderness living and Bushcraft should definitely read and implement the BUSHCRAFT Book by MORS KOCHANSKI.
> By far the best book on the subject.
> He also has YouTube videos that are great.
> He's like the great grandfather of Wilderness Survival.
> ...



Your gonna need a custom sheath for that mora if you want to wear it on your hip. My knife slipped out of the sheath last week and almost bit me. I had only unsheathed it like 4 times to. Its new. Great knives though.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 16, 2017)

That being said. Saying that Mors doesnt know anything about living outdoors is pretty ignorant. The guys been doing it since what 50 years before youtube. One of the Great ones. Hes got old school knowledge directly out of the 18th century. His super shelter saved my life one winter.

Hes a consultant for multiple militaries across the world. They dont employ people who dont know what they are talking about for long.


----------



## Rich (Oct 16, 2017)

I am going to reply directly to AlwaysLost.

#1. No one said Mors doesn't know anything about living outdoors. Scroll up and read again. You are just putting words in other people's mouths.

#2. I am, as a matter of fact, ex military. I promise you while bushcraft at a basic level is taught what they focus on is adapting and overcoming. If you find an asset such as a man made knife, cordage, a plastic bottle, a tarp, etc in the woods or wherever you KEEP it. You don't pass it up thinking I'll just beat out these plant fibers and braid some cordage because that will be more bushcraft. Survival is simply about survival. Anyone who taught soldiers any different wouldon't be employed for long.

#3. The reason his shelter saved you is because YOU were not prepared. Had you taken the time to be aware of your environment and planned ahead to utilize the resources available to you, both man made and natural, you probably wouldn't have needed to beg shelter to begin with. It would be no different if you stayed in a cities homeless shelter. This example is not a credit to Mors ability to survive but an example of your inability to.

I would like to note that I do utilize bushcraft when I can. I can build a twitch snare, I know my way around edible seeds and fruits. I can use various plants to build shelter and insulate myself if need be. However I do not rely on these skills only. I'll use a fishing pole, I'll bow hunt, I carry a tarp and a sleeping bag. Oh and as for a knife, well I'll stick with my KA-bar.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 16, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> That being said. Saying that Mors doesnt know anything about living outdoors is pretty ignorant. The guys been doing it since what 50 years before youtube. One of the Great ones. Hes got old school knowledge directly out of the 18th century. His super shelter saved my life one winter.





Rich said:


> I am going to reply directly to AlwaysLost.
> 
> #1. No one said Mors doesn't know anything about living outdoors. Scroll up and read again. You are just putting words in other people's mouths.
> 
> ...




My bad yeah I misread. I just didnt want anyone to think it wasnt good information. I do agree on the buying crap for survival. Skills mixed with gear though and I think Mors does a pretty good job of that Hes not the one of the go into the bush with nothing guys but he also teaches you how to do it on the cheap too.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 19, 2017)

Even Dick Proenneke had a cabin to go to. 
Sure, use skills if you don't have a knife,etc available, but why be unprepared going into the wild? That's foolish. To each their own way. What works for you may not work for me.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 19, 2017)

I say do whatever works for you I was merely recommending a sturdy knife. And some good gear. If you want to head out into the wild naked or in a loin cloth, more power to ya! Lol
Just do whatever YOU think is right. YOUR WAY.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 20, 2017)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> I say do whatever works for you I was merely recommending a sturdy knife. And some good gear. If you want to head out into the wild naked or in a loin cloth, more power to ya! Lol
> Just do whatever YOU think is right. YOUR WAY.



Rich was right I completely misread the whole thing. If I were going to spend big bucks on any survival item it would be the knife and sleep system. And cordage...making cordage is a giant pain in the arse but its cheap.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 20, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> Rich was right I completely misread the whole thing. If I were going to spend big bucks on any survival item it would be the knife and sleep system. And cordage...making cordage is a giant pain in the arse but its cheap.



Totally agree with you on doing whatever is successful for you. I just didnt want Mors to be discounted becuase he was into Bushcraft. Hes the guy who invented the word and provided the knowledge ( the guys who phone it in on youtube) steal from.


----------

